# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Tặng cho bác nào cần.

## Khoa C3

Nhà em tự dưng mọc ra 1 ít nấm.  Không biết nấu món gì với nó bây giờ.  Bác nào thấy hợp thì khai ra địa chỉ để em biếu nhé. Thks

----------

Bongmayquathem, katerman, Tuanlm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hehe, bác có thể share cho e ko. Nguyễn Văn TUấn, 53/65 Giải Phóng, P. Tân Thành, thành phố Buôn Ma THuột, tỉnh Đắk Lắk

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhận cả đám em mới ship. Ko chơi xé lẻ nhé.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## katerman

:Big Grin: , Em đã inbox địa chỉ cho bác rồi ạ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ái ái,  cả 2 bác đều ở vùng hẻo lánh sao ấy nhỉ. 2 bác thương lượng với nhau nhé. Em ko bíet loại nào với loại lào đâu. Ko nhận thêm ai dây máu ăn phàn nữa nhé. Thks các bác.  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Khoa C3

Thêm cái chi tiết tẹo ạ.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Diyodira

hi hi, sao không tặng "Ếch" đấu giá cho dui nào
tks

----------


## anhcos

> , Em đã inbox địa chỉ cho bác rồi ạ.


NHanh tay quá em, hôm nào anh ghé xẻ anh bớt vài cái nhá, he he.

----------


## MINHAT

Thích mỗi cây dao hehe

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác gì ở tây nguyên khai cho em cái sđt nhé.

----------

Bongmayquathem, katerman, Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hic cảm ơn bác Khoa đã tặng. Cảm ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## hoctap256

thính ở nơi đâu cứ bay lung tung  :Smile: )

----------

